# When will People ever learn about Train Tracks.



## zepherdude (Mar 15, 2017)

I found this headline on Facebook as taken from the New York Daily News................

Pregnant Texas 19-year-old woman who aspired to be model killed by train while having photos taken on tracks

Nothing more need be said. She died on the way to the hospital.

Rest in Peace to Both


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Mar 15, 2017)

They need more training.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 15, 2017)

Read an account from another source... "She moved out of the way of the train but was apparently unaware that a Union Pacific train was coming in the opposite direction on the other tracks and was struck."

Neither her nor the photographer were really aware of their surroundings.


----------



## railiner (Mar 15, 2017)

Unfortunately, some people only learn "the hard way"....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Palmetto (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't cross without looking BOTH WAYS. One train can hide another.


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2017)

The photographer wasn't hurt.

The photographer should be prosecuted as a criminal by the authorities *and* the woman's family should bring a civil action against the photographer.

http://www.wsmv.com/story/34899891/texas-woman-struck-by-train-during-modeling-shoot


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 16, 2017)

KmH said:


> The photographer wasn't hurt. The photographer should be prosecuted as a criminal by the authorities *and* the woman's family should bring a civil action against the photographer. http://www.wsmv.com/story/34899891/texas-woman-struck-by-train-during-modeling-shoot


She was old enough to know what train tracks are and how to avoid being hit by a train. If she did not possess such a basic understanding of life and death then maybe the family that raised her is to blame.


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2017)

At some point a person's parents have a very tenuous influence on their children's behavior, even if the parents were _way_ better than average at rearing their kid.

From a legal perspective, in many states a person having attained the age of 18 years is considered an 'adult' and is fully responsible for their actions - independent of how they were raised.

And of course, the process of 'natural selection' is such that how a person was raised by their parents doesn't factor at all, and sometimes catches those many think have superior intelligence.



> "Everything Greg did, he did extremely well," Coulter said. "This isn't anyone who ever took a nap."


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/greg-plitt-more-details-surface-about-death/


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 16, 2017)

KmH said:


> At some point a person's parents have a very tenuous influence on their children's behavior, even if the parents were _way_ better than average at rearing their kid.
> 
> From a legal perspective, in many states a person having attained the age of 18 years is considered an 'adult' and is fully responsible for their actions - independent of how they were raised.
> 
> And of course, the process of 'natural selection' is such that how a person was raised by their parents doesn't factor at all, and sometimes catches those many think have superior intelligence.


So very true. I thought I taught my kid how to safely cross a street. Cross at the corner, stay within the crosswalk lines, be aware of cars not following the rules (like exercising their right to turn on a red, and when doing so, never actually looking to their right to see if their direction of travel is clear), wait for the "walk" sign, and so on.

A year ago, took him on his college visit, which was in the big city. While we needed to cross a busy city street, he steps right off the curb! I grabbed him and pulled him back. At 18, he got a long, long lecture reminding him of the rules of crossing a street, especially if he wanted to go to a college with a split-campus located in the middle of a big city.


----------



## Asher (Mar 17, 2017)

I can't imagine myself getting struck by a train like that girl, but im sure, neither could she. I doubt it had anything to do with her upbringing.


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 17, 2017)

And, if you really want a picture on or around railroad tracks or equipment, you can usually get what you want in perfect safety by approaching your local railroad museum or the public relations department of many railroads. You will have to pay a photo session fee, but when you look at that cost weighed against the potential cost of your life....


----------

